# Springtime for Skunks-The RP bug has bit me! (m/m, paragraph/story-based/nsfw)



## Simo (Mar 30, 2020)

*What's this?*

Well, like it says.

-Paragraph/story based RP, with posts of a min. of 1-2 paragraphs, containing 3-more sentences.
-I like to build up to NSFW themes, as it seems that most RPs I have done end up there eventually. And it's fun. Things can get kinky, but I need some attachment, bonding, and emotion to develop along the way.
-M/M :I'll play a male, with another male for NSFW: No boobs, no vixens, no lady parts. Nothing against the fairer of the sexes, but I'm just not interested. (I only mention this as in the past I have been asked way too often, and it is something I can't do.)

*Style/Settings/Species*

Historical settings, though not _too_ historical 
-the gilded age (1890s-1900s)
-1920s-1930s (Great Depression)
-1980s-1990s
-the present
-outer space
-remote islands
-cozy and well appointed Mischief Dens

-A good bit of humor always comes into play, if I can't joke around and laugh, it's not gonna work. The setting might range from major cities to small towns to the wilderness to an exotic island. I tend to keep things in a 'reality gone furry' context, but sometimes like to add some slight sci-fi elements, such as various 'potions', species transformations, curious latex suits...  and am also open to supernatural elements, so long as they don't become too overwhelming: hauntings, curses...

-not into complex world-building with too many characters; I prefer a more tight narrative, with just a few.

-pretty open as far as species go, but have a fondness for foxes, raccoon, otters, badgers, skunks, deer and other woodland critters...I also have an alternate Fossa Fursona, who is a bit bossy and superstitious, but all in all, a fine fellow, if not a tad primitive.

-Kinky Stuff: the basics   Will explain in a PM. No vore, no gore.

RP could be here, via PM, or on Discord/Telegram, but in all reality the formatting is much nicer here.

Send a PM if curious and with a bit on your character, and what peaks your interest. I really love a good, mutual RP, and if the synergy is there, am willing to put in the effort. Maybe ya know me, maybe ya don't, hit me up again or for the first time, and we'll see if there might be a synergy that strikes sparks : )


----------



## Simo (Apr 8, 2020)

Bump

*notes tumbleweeds*

Huh...maybe the last post didn't sound fun enough? 

I'm fun...I swear!


----------



## KimberVaile (Apr 12, 2020)

Simo said:


> *What's this?*
> 
> Well, like it says.
> 
> ...



NSFW: No boobs, no vixens, no lady parts. 

A man of taste I see!  In all seriousnes, I know how tough it is to find an rp partner when you're in the mood for one! I almost might recommend F List buuuuut, it's not a very good site at all X)


----------



## Ruki-the-Zorua (May 6, 2020)

Hey there. I'll do it with ya


----------

